# new to all this!!



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

hiya im new to the cat world but hopefully getting there..... i was just wondering if anyone could help me my kitten is now 6 months old and the past few days her tummy has started to get bigger and has started purring alot more and i dont no how long it is before they can get pregnant

can anybody shed some light on this

thanks 

Kayla


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

They can get pregnant from 6 months old, is she a outside cat? x


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

yes she's an out door cat!! but shes only just 6 months old!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Kayla, nice to meet you........if she is an outdoor cat then i wouldn't mind betting shes had a naughty time around some back-alley with the local TOM......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this thread has now been re-opened 

can people please remember that you may not agree with the situation at hand but the poster has asked for some help and in the best interest of this kitten please could members help out and remain as tactful as possible.

thank you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes well, it sounds as if she's pregnant. It happens. Don't panic. We'll all help you through it.

Liz


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

dare i post again????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

go for it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> dare i post again????


*hi ya 
Of course...people are here to help you.how is your cat?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> dare i post again????


yes post again lot of cat people on here who can help you


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

What did I miss?


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

its been a few weeks since i last posted and got crucified!!!!

so not to sure about using the forum again 

but here goes can any body tell me what im looking for in a pregnant cat as i have no ideashe has a biggish but very soft tummy but dont no what im feeling for all she does is purr and sleep and want afection and keep hiding down the back of sofa

can you help me please?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

firstly don't prod her tummy.
are her nipples bigger and pinker?
and if you're not sure take her to the vet and don't let her out!
and is she eating more?


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

her nipple were fairly big anyway so not to sure there, she only goes out to go the toilet and then comes in as im pregnant and cant have cat litter indoors which she meows to go out the meows at door to come back in she eats like a horse anyway but she does eat 4 wet sachets of cat food a day with biscuits
oh and she started drooling yuk!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmm i don't know if she is then, it's hard to know by the symtoms you've said. can you not just ask a vet to give them their opinion?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*i must admit i don't know anything about cats.but has she been wormed? just a thought *


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you're really not sure what to look for you're best off taking her to the vet. They can hopefully confirm whether or not she is pregnant or whether she needs worming or something instead.
If she is pregnant, you can give her the best quality diet you can, good quality kitten food, [check the labels for the protein content, the best stuff is in the pet shops not the supermarket and look for 50 - 60 % meat at least.] Also check it's labelled a 'complete' food as some don't have all the extra nutrients she will need.
If she is pregnant, start thinking about collecting clean old towels , sheets etc to use for bedding.

Check the thread about types of things useful for a kittening kit.


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

i will ask vet 

thank you for your help 

if anyone else can shed some light on this would be greatful. its scary enough on here with everyone having posh kittys!! and me with my moggie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> i will ask vet
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> if anyone else can shed some light on this would be greatful. its scary enough on here with everyone having posh kittys!! and me with my moggie


*oh don't be scared.....we don't bite honest*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You don't need to be scared, lol. Some of us Pedigree owners have moggies too, including me Just join in you'll be fine*


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh and she has been wormed and fleaed


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

everyone crucified me last time i was on here and wanted me hung for letting her out not being done and for her being a baby. well shes 8 months old


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I would strongly recommend a vet visit. If she is pregnant people will be able to help you alot on here. Though not advisable to make her go outside to the toilet when she's due or she may have them outside. 

If she is not pregnant then do not delay in getting her neutered asap before she does get pregnant.

Kittens cat be neutered at 14 weeks old those most vets do it at 5/6 months.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well, if you were'nt aware that such young kittens could get pregnant, thats fair enough. Best that we move the thread forward and try to help you and your baby through her pregnancy and have some lovely healthy kittens if she is pregnant eh*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> i will ask vet
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> if anyone else can shed some light on this would be greatful. its scary enough on here with everyone having posh kittys!! and me with my moggie


Don't worry anything about that, they are all special no matter what they are . 
It could be that the change in her behaviour is because she is thinking of coming into season. They become more wriggly and cuddly and cry for affection all the time. They roll and writhe about and get quite carried away. I know you are pregnant, but I really would think about keeping her in until you find out from the vet, if she isn't pregnant now, but starting to call, she could well be pregnant in a couple of days.

I have been pregnant with a litter tray, so long as you wear gloves, wash hands etc [or even better, leave it for your OH to do ] you will be absolutely fine. Toxoplasmosis is not a hazard if you are careful and wash your hands carefully.
If she is preggers, and early on, your vet may be able to spay her anyway if that is what you want. If she is not pregnant yet, then getting her spayed asap will make life much more relaxed for you.
At 6 mnths she is more than ready for spaying, and delaying could lead to behaviour you don't like. Un-neutered girls will spray in your home and can be quite anti social.

Vets at the soonest


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i have 4 moggies, i would never live in a house without a least 1 moggie


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you 
i didnt think she would be able to have kittens til atleast 1 year old, 
will try and move her cat litter indoors will phone midwife on monday and see how i can get around having it indoors (can anyone help with this?)

as for food shes on wiskers is this good enough for her??


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I had a litter tray indoors when I was pregnant.
I just made sure I wore gloves when changing the tray - I don't know what your midwife would say but I am sure there are hundreds of other cat owners in the same position.

Good luck


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Kayla, moggies are loved as much as pedigree cats hon, and i think SELK has said the right thing about moving on from the previous thread, and if she is pregnant then concentrate on giving her all the love and attention she will need. and most of the breeders on this forum will help you if you have any questions to ask. good luck with your kitty.....................chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

have you no one else who can deal with her litter tray? 

if not make sure you wear gloves and obviously wash your hands after etc....

whiskas is not the best, try something like applaws or nature's menu kitten, you can get it a pets @ home. and get kitten dry food too.

will you have her neutered if not?


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

nope she will not be done she will become a house cat!! will get her some decent food tomorrow then pets at home miles away but its cheaper than vets!!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> nope she will not be done she will become a house cat!! will get her some decent food tomorrow then pets at home miles away but its cheaper than vets!!


not sure what you mean, if you don't neuter she will not be a good pet  She will call constantly, wee in your house and try to escape. She will be at risk of womb infections and mammary cancers. You really need to neuter her if you want her as a pet.


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

ok at seeing what will happen then she will be getting neuterd, i really dont want her to end up with a saggy tummy and loose any of her personality but what has to be will get done......she a lovely cat and shes really affectionate always sitting on my bump!!keeping it warm i guess


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

hi kayla

welcome to the forum - just to reassure you, I have had cats since before i had my 2 kids (now aged 21 and 17), I have always had litter trays indoors and I cleaned them out all through my pregnancies. My consultant obstetrician wasn't in the least worried about toxoplasmosis. I'm amazed that someone has scared you into thinking you can't have a litter tray indoors. It's about time these people - who are supposedly health professionals - actually learned some facts - there is more risk of toxoplasmosis from handling raw meat than from being around cats.



Kayla88 said:


> thank you
> i didnt think she would be able to have kittens til atleast 1 year old,
> will try and move her cat litter indoors will phone midwife on monday and see how i can get around having it indoors (can anyone help with this?)
> 
> as for food shes on wiskers is this good enough for her??


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Kayla is there some reason why you wont have her spayed? if she is to become a house pet its far healthier to get her spayed, she could come unbearable if not spayed, the calling alone will send you crawling up the walls.


----------



## Kayla88 (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont no what it is i just dont want her to change


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kayla88 said:


> ok at seeing what will happen then she will be getting neuterd, i really dont want her to end up with a saggy tummy and loose any of her personality but what has to be will get done......she a lovely cat and shes really affectionate always sitting on my bump!!keeping it warm i guess


She won't have a saggy tum, and the ONLY way you will preserve her personality is actually to go ahead and spay her. Trust me, if you don't and she starts calling for real, she will spend most of her time being absolutely nothing like the little cat you have now.  The health risks for an un neutered cat who is unmated for a long time are very real, please talk to your vet about it if you're not sure about what you are hearing here.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She wont change, my little girl Lola is just as affectionate now as she was before her neutering.. well if anything she's more affectionate now!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

u must have her neutered as she could get very ill if she is not mated. 

my cat was spayed about 5 weeks ago. she is 11 months old and has become even more friendly than before.

any change will be for the better.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I can see you have a lot on your plate with a young kitten possibly being pregnant and being pregnant yourself. This may not be an ideal time for you to be raising a litter of kittens if you cannot really deal with a litter tray at the moment? 
I know alot of people who are pregnant right now and have 5-10 cats and litter boxes indoors and as long as you take precautions as some have said thier are more risks handling raw meats then there is in changing the litter.

I would really encourage you to take her into the vets for a check-up. If she is early on in her pregnancy she can be spayed. 

If your girl is not pregnant and left to call, one very serious health risk you do not want your girl to suffer from is Pyometra. If a queen is left to continuously call she will become stressed and you will be climbing the walls after listening to her call for weeks. Pyometra is life threatening and she could die from it. 
I have had many cats spayed and I have to say they are alot more relaxed and loving after being spayed. No more calling and looking for boys. No more escaping with one thing on thier mind. 
You can monitor her food to ensure her weight does not climb and she should not get a saggy tum tum if she has adequate exercise and her food is monitored. 

Kittens are alot of work and if you think you will struggle with one.. if she has 6 kitties you will def have to have the litter boxes indoors alongside mommies and change them very regularly to ensure healthy babies?

Alot to think about... so maybe take her to the vet and talk about what your options are


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I had a litter tray indoors when I was pregnant.
> I just made sure I wore gloves when changing the tray - I don't know what your midwife would say but I am sure there are hundreds of other cat owners in the same position.
> 
> Good luck


Totally agree - litter trays indoors are not a problem if you wear gloves


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And to add to what everyone else is saying you should really have her neutered. Neutered cats are usually more loving, not inclined to wander or try to escape when in season. please take her to see a vet as soon as you can. I have had moggies for over thirty years with several pedigrees in between but I loved them all just the same. Like others on here we don't care what breed of cat it is, we just want the best for them and to know they're loved.
Good luck with your own baby and please think about what everyone here is advising with yours and your cat's best interests at heart.
We're not a scary lot really


----------

